#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  "Δεν έχω κάνει το εμβόλιο ..."

## SMBD

---

----------


## noutsaki

τι να κάνω τώρα, που παρόμοιο περιστατικό υπάρχει και στην χώρα μας με διακεκριμένο πρόσωπο που υποτίθεται έκανε το εμβόλιο αλλά στην πραγματικότητα έκανε... ορό!!δεν λέω περισσότερα, είναι κάτι πάντως που το γνωρίζω από γιατρό. προσωπικά δεν έχω κάνει το εμβόλιο, ωστόσο δεν παροτρύνω ή αποτρέπω κάποιον. καθαρά υποκειμενική κρίση.

----------


## george66

Οταν ξεκίνησε το θέμα αυτό και στην Ελλάδα, θυμάμαι τον πανικό κατά κάποιο τρόπο που επικράτησε με την αποκλειστική βοήθεια των ΜΜΕ. 
Δεν το κάναμε ούτε εμείς, αλλά ανησυχούσα για τα παιδιά μου περισσότερο, μα ο παιδίατρος που τα παρακολουθεί είπε όχι. 
Ετσι μείναμε να παρακολουθούμε την Ελλάδα χωρισμένη πάλι στα δύο, τους εμβολιασθέντες και τους μη εμβολιασθέντες.
Πάντως γενικά, στην επαρχία, δεν το έκανε πολύς κόσμος

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Η μητέρα  μου ανήκει στις ευπαθείς ομάδες λόγω ανοσοκαταστολής. Δυσκολεύτηκε να πάρει απόφαση για το τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει αλλά με όποιον γιατρό μιλησε, γνωστό η μη, καθηγητή Πανεπιστημίου η όχι, την διαβεβαίωσε πως ακόμη και αν θα υπάρξουν κάποιες παρενεργειες θα είναι μακροπροθεσμες σε αντιθεση με τις συνέπειες που θα έχει η γρίπη για εκείνη. Να σημειώσω βέβαια πως κάθε χρόνο κάνει ούτως η άλλως το απλό εμβόλιο της γρίπης. Στις μη ευπαθείς ομάδες πάντως της είπανε πως δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να γίνει.

----------


## Samdreamth

Αναρωτηθείτε λίγο σας παρακαλώ: 

Πόσοι τελικά πεθάνανε από την νέα γρίπη? Μήπως λιγότεροι συγκρητικά με την απλή γρίπη?
Αυτοί που πέθαναν ήταν νέα άτομα, καλά στην υγεία τους ή μήπως ηληκιωμένοι ή άτομα με προσθετα προβλήματα υγείας?
Αν ήταν τόσο σοβαρό το θέμα και φυσικά τόσο "καλό" το εμβόλιο γιατί το κράτος δεν επέβαλε υποχρεωτικό τον εμβολιασμό και το άφησε στην κρίση του καθενός? 
Γιατί άραγε κάνουμε στα παιδιά όταν είναι μικρά εμβόλια υποχρεωτικά?

Η δική μου απάντηση είναι η εξής:
Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα...
Όλα γίνονται για το χρήμα παιδιά, για να πλουτίσουν κάποιοι εις βάρος του απλού κοσμάκη που φοβάται για την υγεία του.  :Mad: 
Ευτυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν το χάψανε το παραμυθάκι.

----------


## leo

> Αναρωτηθείτε λίγο σας παρακαλώ:





> Η δική μου απάντηση είναι η εξής:
> Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα...
> Όλα γίνονται για το χρήμα παιδιά, για να πλουτίσουν κάποιοι εις βάρος του απλού κοσμάκη που φοβάται για την υγεία του. 
> Ευτυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν το χάψανε το παραμυθάκι.


Θα συμμερισθώ την άποψη σου, πως όλα τελικά γίνονται για τα "βρώμικα" παιχνίδια των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών...
Κάτι ίσως το οποίο δεν θα έπρεπε να αναφέρω είναι το γεγονός πως την μητέρα μου την πλησίασαν αρκετοί για να προωθήσουν το προϊόν τους "Ιατρός". Μιας και έτσι το βλέπουν όλοι σαν προϊόν χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνονται τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία και ίσως και μακροπρόθεσμα στον οργανισμό του "ασθενή".

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ το είχα κάνει, και εμπιστεύομαι την επιστήμη. Ο κίνδυνος μιας γρίπης να καταστεί πανδημία με θανάσιμα αποτελέσματα είναι υπαρκτός από τη στιγμή που μεγάλος αριθμός ατόμων ζει τόσο κοντά ο ένας στον άλλο και αγγίζει πχ τις κουπαστές στις κυλιόμενες σκάλες ενώ προηγουμένως κάλλιστα έχει βήξει στο χέρι του με το οποίο πιάνει την κουπαστή  επόμενος. Βασικά πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου να εμφανιστεί κάποια πανδημία γρίπης με θανάσιμα αποτελέσματα, είναι θέμα πιθανοτήτων σε βάρος μας.

----------

